# Pre-floral, Peak Floral and Lat Floral Stages



## newgreenthumb (Jan 21, 2007)

*Here is a little something for everyone to enjoy, this in pretty in-depth info I came accross*  *: *
(Edit)
Marijuana Botany

An Advanced Study: The Propagation and Breeding of Distinctive Cannabis

by Robert Connell Clarke
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5837


----------

